

PostgreSQL Android App Contest - crad
http://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/AndroidAppContest

======
jacoblyles
I would love to find out about programming contests earlier. I missed a few
other contests that I found out about only when the time period was almost
over or completely finished. Anybody know a good way to stay on top of these?

I'm a big fan of programming contests. They force me to stop dallying and get
something done.

------
callahad
Ooh! Free Postgres shirt, here I come!

